# Utah/TCU



## HighNDry

This Thursday!

My prediction is TCU will take the Utes. I know that's not going out on a limb too much, but where it is at Utah, I'm sticking my neck out on the score.

TCU 37
Utah 28


----------



## Huge29

Speaking as objectively as I can, I don't see the U giving up that many points. I will say an optimistic 21-18 for the Utes with Sakoda 7 of 8 :mrgreen:


----------



## HighNDry

TCU has had this game marked on their calendars since last year! They have laminated pictures of Whitlessham taped to the back of their locker room urinals!!


----------



## jahan

I am with Huge on this one, I think Utes win by a touchdown. I will say 28-21. 

So Huge, is it a 65 yard field goal that Sakoda misses? :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29

jahan said:


> I am with Huge on this one, I think Utes win by a touchdown. I will say 28-21.
> 
> So Huge, is it a 65 yard field goal that Sakoda misses? :wink: :mrgreen:


Not bad for a Dino alum, but maybe you missed the point of zero touchdowns, that was supposed to the funny part. :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan

Huge29 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am with Huge on this one, I think Utes win by a touchdown. I will say 28-21.
> 
> So Huge, is it a 65 yard field goal that Sakoda misses? :wink: :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for a Dino alum, but maybe you missed the point of zero touchdowns, that was supposed to the funny part. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Oh I got it, that was why I made a not very funny joke about him only missing a 65 yarder. :mrgreen:


----------



## HighNDry

Actually, Utah gets a celebration penalty after a TD and then the field goal gets blocked by a referee. 


It could happen. :roll:


----------



## stick_man

I think TCU is going to rattle Johnson like he hasn't seen yet this season. Until the UNM game, I was thinking Utah had a pretty good shot at pulling this one out. New Mexico showed how to rattle Brians cage and TCU is going to be all over that.

28-13 TCU. And at least 2 BJ turnovers. 

Speed kills.


----------



## Riverrat77

stick_man said:


> Speed kills.


I'll buy that.... and I agree. I think Utah loses this one. If they win, they can win out in the conference. If they lose Saturday, I don't think they'll be able to come back and beat the Y later this year either, unless they win a shootout. That said, I don't see the Utes O being a shootout type of offense, especially as crappy as they've played first halves this year. I am no Y fan obviously but they and the Utes are opposites of each other I think and I honestly would give the Y the nod based on that. One has a potent O and no D and the other has a decent defense but their O is like cold molasses trying to flow uphill... at least to start the games.


----------



## Huge29

Riverrat77 said:


> One has a potent O and no D and the other has a decent defense but their O is like cold molasses trying to flow uphill... at least to start the games.


Maybe we could form an all star state of Utah team go kick some serious Texas arse!


----------



## BIGBEAN

Huge29 wrote:


> Not bad for a Dino alum, but maybe you missed the point of zero touchdowns


I didn't even know Dino Alums knew what touchdowns were. :wink: 8)


----------



## Chaser

stick_man said:


> I think TCU is going to rattle Johnson like he hasn't seen yet this season. Until the UNM game, I was thinking Utah had a pretty good shot at pulling this one out. New Mexico showed how to rattle Brians cage and TCU is going to be all over that.
> 
> 28-13 TCU. And at least 2 BJ turnovers.
> 
> Speed kills.


Don't forget, the Utes have Louks as well, and he ain't slow. TCU will be stuck figuring out how to cover a second QB. I think it may be close, within a touchdown, but I think the Utes pull it out.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

utah wins and then they beat BYU


----------



## HighNDry

TCU says that after watching films of the New Mexico game, they have great hopes of beating Utah. They say it is appropriate that Utah is going to be wearing black because the Utes will be dead Thursday.


----------



## FROGGER

HighNDry said:


> TCU says that after watching films of the New Mexico game, they have great hopes of beating Utah. They say it is appropriate that Utah is going to be wearing black because the Utes will be dead Thursday.


Links????


----------



## jahan

FROGGER said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> 
> TCU says that after watching films of the New Mexico game, they have great hopes of beating Utah. They say it is appropriate that Utah is going to be wearing black because the Utes will be dead Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> Links????
Click to expand...

I think he is just trolling, that is why I ignore him most of the time. :lol:


----------



## Huge29

Here is a link, but I think he was trolling a bit: http://www.ksl.com/?nid=635&sid=4711829

Any one in Davis County want to invite me over, don't have that channel   for any fan of college football, it should be great!


----------



## mjschijf

You guys predicting the TCU victory better be right, because you know there are plenty of Ute fans on here that will be more than willing to rub it in your faces if they pull of the win. Myself included. :mrgreen: 

I will say this, if the Utes lose it will be because they were simply outplayed. They saw what happened to BYU, and you can be sure they are preparing for this game exactly how they should...like it's the biggest game of the season. They know BYU might have overlooked TCU, even if just slightly. You can learn by your own mistakes, but you can also learn by other team's mistakes, and I think that is what the Utes will do on Thursday.

It will be a good game, no doubt. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Huge29

mjschijf said:


> You guys predicting the TCU victory better be right, because you know there are plenty of Ute fans on here that will be more than willing to rub it in your faces if they pull of the win. Myself included. :mrgreen:
> 
> I will say this, if the Utes lose it will be because they were simply outplayed. They saw what happened to BYU, and you can be sure they are preparing for this game exactly how they should...like it's the biggest game of the season. They know BYU might have overlooked TCU, even if just slightly. You can learn by your own mistakes, but you can also learn by other team's mistakes, and I think that is what the Utes will do on Thursday.
> 
> It will be a good game, no doubt. I'm looking forward to it.


I don't see any Y fans stirring the pot, I think everyone has been fair so far. Great game, no doubt! Of course, as a Y fan, it is a win/win situation, think about it. I think the game will be much more close than the Y game, maybe the way that Bronco treats every single game the same is a mistake?? Interestingly enough, BYU's results vs TCU has been exactly the same as the U's results in each season FWIW, I would personally like to see them buck the trend. The U is my 2nd favorite team, not to mention how high and mighty these Texans get, I would like to see them get humbled.


----------



## buggsz24

Utes win by at least 56. 

Really, they will have their hands full tomorrow. The defense hasn't ever been questioned, but the offense will need to put up some serious numbers for a change.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter

This type of game is what college football is all about to me.

I went to BYU, but have no deep ties there. I hope Utah wins out, actually. I will be watching Thu night on TV and rooting for the Utes. Is weather going to be an issue? I mean, it will be a little colder than TCU is used to FER SURE. Probably no snow, though.


----------



## jahan

I would argue this game is the biggest game the MWC has ever had. This is a big game for the conference and has some big consequences for both teams. I am excited. :lol:


----------



## Huge29

HighLakesDrifter said:


> This type of game is what college football is all about to me.
> 
> I went to BYU, but have no deep ties there. I hope Utah wins out, actually. I will be watching Thu night on TV and rooting for the Utes. Is weather going to be an issue? I mean, it will be a little colder than TCU is used to FER SURE. Probably no snow, though.


Weather: 
[attachment=0:2sj6h8gj]weather.gif[/attachment:2sj6h8gj]
Certainly may be an issue being a high of 42; not to mention high altitude. They did play at CSU on 10/11 and won by only 6, I would say by the difference in the Y score vs TCU and the CSU score that TCU is much better than TCU; the altitude may have been a very serious factor IMHO.


jahan said:


> I would argue this game is the biggest game the MWC has ever had. This is a big game for the conference and has some big consequences for both teams. I am excited. :lol:


Good point for a Dino, I must agree for once :wink:


----------



## HighNDry

When asked by a reporter after the NM game, if this was the biggest game for Utah, Whitingham said, " I don't..."

Okay, I better get the exact quote or some fanatic will come on here wanting links.

Something to the fact that he doesn't get into that kind of drama.

Well, that's about the same comment Mendenhall said and he got whooped.

You better believe this is the biggest game. Get up for it. Look forward to it. Go out and smash TCU in the mouth. Come on Utes! Get some excitement going!

This could mean an undefeated season, BCS busting, MWC championship!


----------



## jahan

HighNDry said:


> When asked by a reporter after the NM game, if this was the biggest game for Utah, Whitingham said, " I don't..."
> 
> Okay, I better get the exact quote or some fanatic will come on here wanting links.
> 
> Something to the fact that he doesn't get into that kind of drama.
> 
> Well, that's about the same comment Mendenhall said and he got whooped.
> 
> You better believe this is the biggest game. Get up for it. Look forward to it. Go out and smash TCU in the mouth. Come on Utes! Get some excitement going!


I am so excited for the game I am going to start drinking before I get to work instead of while I am there! :shock: :mrgreen:

I am with Huge on this one, I don't get the game with my dish service package, so I will not get to see the game.  :x


----------



## Huge29

jahan said:


> I am with Huge on this one, I don't get the game with my dish service package, so I will not get to see the game.  :x


Oh contraire Mofaire, I just called my neighbor who owns a home theater company and invited myself over *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* sorry!!!
So, these comments made me ponder, several of us believe that this is one of the biggest, if not the biggest, conference game ever; how is it viewed nationally? So, I look on ESPN homepage...nothing, go to college football....nothing anywhere, not so much as a small link in a corner or anything, that I could see any ways, but I did stumble across this oddly enough:[attachment=0:1zgxd2er]hall.gif[/attachment:1zgxd2er]
Not to rub anything in anyone's face, first of all, he is not in the running and my main point being there is no mention anywhere unless you actually looked at the schedule to see games for tomorrow, #8 and #12 playing and no coverage in any conference, that strikes me as being very odd!! Particularly where one of the two is likely in a BCS.


----------



## jahan

Huge29 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am with Huge on this one, I don't get the game with my dish service package, so I will not get to see the game.  :x
> 
> 
> 
> Oh contraire Mofaire, I just called my neighbor who owns a home theater company and invited myself over *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* sorry!!!
> So, these comments made me ponder, several of us believe that this is one of the biggest, if not the biggest, conference game ever; how is it viewed nationally? So, I look on ESPN homepage...nothing, go to college football....nothing anywhere, not so much as a small link in a corner or anything, that I could see any ways, but I did stumble across this oddly enough:[attachment=0:323ak6vv]hall.gif[/attachment:323ak6vv]
> Not to rub anything in anyone's face, first of all, he is not in the running and my main point being there is no mention anywhere unless you actually looked at the schedule to see games for tomorrow, #8 and #12 playing and no coverage in any conference, that strikes me as being very odd!! Particularly where one of the two is likely in a BCS.
Click to expand...

I am not surprised. MWC doesn't get much respect nationally and quite frankly they haven't earned it quite yet.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

I thought the game was going to be broadcast live online as well? Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but a guy I work with told me you folks with high speed Internet connections should be able to catch the game on your computers if you really want to.

As to the game- I think the weather will be the only factor preventing TCU from winning by 3 scores or more. Ute fans should pray for wind and snow.


----------



## Riverrat77

jahan said:


> I am with Huge on this one, I don't get the game with my dish service package, so I will not get to see the game.  :x


You want to come over and have a beer or two, I'll DVR the game and we can meet up and watch it. Open invite for the guys who won't get to see it, or the dudes who will. BYOB and come on over... I've got a 52" big screen and big couch that can be moved around to make room for more chairs... we can all chill with some brew and a good game if you're interested. Let me know. :lol:


----------



## jahan

Riverrat77 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am with Huge on this one, I don't get the game with my dish service package, so I will not get to see the game.  :x
> 
> 
> 
> You want to come over and have a beer or two, I'll DVR the game and we can meet up and watch it. Open invite for the guys who won't get to see it, or the dudes who will. BYOB and come on over... I've got a 52" big screen and big couch that can be moved around to make room for more chairs... we can all chill with some brew and a good game if you're interested. Let me know. :lol:
Click to expand...

That actually sounds like lots of fun, but I am on babysitting duties tonight. Plus I am a bitch beer drinker, ask fixed. :wink: :lol: We should really get a get together for the holy war for the ones that aren't going.


----------



## GaryFish

I'm a Cougar fan all the way but I'm pulling for the utahutes to win this one. It is the only chance my Cougs have of avoiding the New Mexico Bowl game. I'd rather my team NOT go to a bowl, than they go to the New Mexico Bowl. That is pathetic. 

BUT

I see TCU winning this game for one reason - utahutes are messing with karma with this whole black-out thing. When a team sells out who they are to sell more sweatshirts, it jerks with the karma and never ends well. BYU learned that with their tan and blue bib jerseys and video game uni's. You should hear LaVell go off on that one. It just jerks with the karma. A utahute home game should be a "Red Out" - not a black out. Jerk with the karma and it will bite you in the butt every time. Ask Georgia about their black-out against the Gators! Its a bad idea.

TCU - 17 utahutes 15


----------



## bowhunter3

I don't know what the black jerseys are going to do, I think they are jacked up about the game and the jerseys so I think it will be a mood point. Also if you remember Georgia did the same thing last year against Auburn I believe and won. It will come down to turnovers and special teams. Utah wins by 3


----------



## jahan

I hate the black out idea. I think it is just a marketing ploy to make more money, stupid. I think it has zero effect on the game, and Karma is bunk. :lol:


----------



## gwailow

Utes win on a last second kick by Mr. Sakoda. UTES 16 Horny Toads 14


----------



## HOGAN

NEVER trust a kicker.


----------



## Riverrat77

jahan said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am with Huge on this one, I don't get the game with my dish service package, so I will not get to see the game.  :x
> 
> 
> 
> You want to come over and have a beer or two, I'll DVR the game and we can meet up and watch it. Open invite for the guys who won't get to see it, or the dudes who will. BYOB and come on over... I've got a 52" big screen and big couch that can be moved around to make room for more chairs... we can all chill with some brew and a good game if you're interested. Let me know. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That actually sounds like lots of fun, but I am on babysitting duties tonight. Plus I am a **** beer drinker, ask fixed. :wink: :lol: We should really get a get together for the holy war for the ones that aren't going.
Click to expand...

I'm down... my spare ticket holder's husband gets his 72 hr leave over that weekend so she might give him the ticket... totally understandable. I'd run the open invite for that weekend too if anyone wants to come over and watch the game. What was the blocked word?? I drink a lot of different stuff so if its BLL or one of the "fruity" beers... I'd still hang. Prefer that to some of the nasty crap they call beer anyway. 8)


----------



## orvis1

That actually sounds like lots of fun, but I am on babysitting duties tonight. Plus I am a **** beer drinker, ask fixed. :wink: :lol: We should really get a get together for the holy war for the ones that aren't going.[/quote]

I'm down... my spare ticket holder's husband gets his 72 hr leave over that weekend so she might give him the ticket... totally understandable. I'd run the open invite for that weekend too if anyone wants to come over and watch the game. What was the blocked word?? I drink a lot of different stuff so if its BLL or one of the "fruity" beers... I'd still hang. Prefer that to some of the nasty crap they call beer anyway. 8)[/quote]

What part of the valley do you live at riley?


----------



## jahan

Riverrat77 said:


> I'm down... my spare ticket holder's husband gets his 72 hr leave over that weekend so she might give him the ticket... totally understandable. I'd run the open invite for that weekend too if anyone wants to come over and watch the game. What was the blocked word?? I drink a lot of different stuff so if its BLL or one of the "fruity" beers... I'd still hang. Prefer that to some of the nasty crap they call beer anyway. 8)


The blocked word referred a female dog. :lol: I am not into beers at all, they are nasty, but I don't mind a bacardi or other "fruity" drink every now and again. :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77

orvis1 said:


> What part of the valley do you live at riley?


I'm in Murray around 40th south and 3rd E in the Country Lake apartments. If you know where Utah Archery Center is, you just go straight east from there across State and you can almost see my apartment complex. Not a huge place but plenty of room for a few guys to hang out and watch a nice new big screen.


----------



## Nor-tah

10-6 Frogs. Just an update for those who cant watch.


----------



## FROGGER

Fox sports screwed something up or i missed a great game so far... they had the score in the second quarter as 20 to 3 for tcu.... checking back in its 10 - 6 tcu what gives... :roll:


----------



## HOGAN

Score is 10-6, 4th quarter good game. Tcu just missed a fg.


----------



## Nor-tah

WOW!!! Props to the Utes! they just stopped the frogs in the red zone!! Last chance come on!!!


----------



## huntnbum

This game has no offense.
What a sleeper.


----------



## Nor-tah

I DONT BELIEVE IT!! Wow, another missed FG by TCU. ONe more last chance!!


----------



## huntnbum

Making a run -*|*-


----------



## Nor-tah

13-10 Utes! And the Ys hopes for BCS are ALIVE!!!


----------



## HOGAN

TOUCHDOWN UTAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:47 left


----------



## Nor-tah

HOLD EM!!!!


----------



## HOGAN

13-10 UTAH 

GAME_GAME----!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* -*|*- -*|*- *()* *()* *()* *()* :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -~|- -~|- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* 



WHAT A GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

UTAH UTAH UTAH UTAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjschijf

Helllllllllllllllll yeeeeeeeeeeeaaaahhh!!!!!!!!

Too bad I didn't get the game on TV and had to track it on ESPN.com. That is quite upsetting. All the good games aren't on TV.


----------



## deadicated1

what a choke job by tcu. they hold the utes to under 200 yards the whole game, countless punts and stops, and then an 80 yard drive in two minutes to lose the game... nice


----------



## Nor-tah

Nice, its on for the holy war!!!


----------



## huntnbum

We'll take it! *OOO* *OOO* *OOO*


----------



## FROGGER

YOOOOOO HOOOOOO !!!! GO UTES!!!!!


Had to watch on espn.com YOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## huntnbum

Me too, no play by play radio or nothing.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

**** You BYU.


----------



## HOGAN

1-UTAH may be one of the best teams in the nation if they would get a new play caller, one that will throw run plays out the window.

2-Utah can lose to BYU and will still be ranked higher than them in the end.

3-Utah will beat BYU by double digits anyway you look at it.

AMEN UTES!


----------



## huntnbum

B Y Who?


----------



## HOGAN

B Y (J) Blows!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

You can't throw the ball, if you can't run it. Does that make sense?


----------



## buggsz24

Nor-tah said:


> 13-10 Utes! And the Ys hopes for BCS are ALIVE!!!


NOT A CHANCE IN HELL. Even if by some miracle they did beat the Utes, your BCS chances were over as soon as your loss record contained anything other than a "0"


----------



## Nor-tah

It will get settled on the field. All the smack talk in the world wont matter until then. GO COUGS!!!! 8)


----------



## HOGAN

They try and run the ball the entire game. 5 pass plays until they are down to no time left in the game. Finally they throw the ball down the field like a D is not even there. Happened against U of Oregon also.


----------



## HOGAN

There is no smack talk about it Utah is a better team (period)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Nortah you don't really think BYU has bcs chances still do you????


Poor little guy's still in denial. :lol:


----------



## buggsz24

Nor-tah said:


> It will get settled on the field. All the smack talk in the world wont matter until then. GO COUGS!!!! 8)


I know that wins by associations aren't necessarily a sure thing, but Utah just beat the team that beat the Y by nearly 4 td's. Do you really think that your going to get by AF, let alone the utes without another loss?

Earth to BYU fans. The week after you lost to TCU you were humbled, I would suggest you start doing a little of the same.


----------



## Nor-tah

Why not if the three top teams end with one loss? I am not trying to be ignorant like CS. The way I see it is if the Y beats the U then they should deserve the spot that the U gets in the BCS if they were to win? Correct me where I'm wrong. I like to hunt and fish, i'm no sports fanatic. Thats why i'm a member of a wildlife forum and not a espn one. :wink:


----------



## FROGGER

All i can say is what a sweet win.... all that matters is the final score..................... *GO UTES!!!!*


----------



## HOGAN

buggsz24 said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will get settled on the field. All the smack talk in the world wont matter until then. GO COUGS!!!! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I know that wins by associations aren't necessarily a sure thing, but Utah just beat the team that beat the Y by nearly 4 td's. Do you really think that your going to get by AF, let alone the utes without another loss?
> 
> Earth to BYU fans. The week after you lost to TCU you were humbled, I would suggest you start doing a little of the same.
Click to expand...

Well said. You are really growing on me.


----------



## mjschijf

Apparently this didn't jinx us after all: 
viewtopic.php?f=36&t=10912

:lol: :lol:


----------



## deadicated1

boise will still be undefeated and get the non bcs conference bid... if byu wins out


----------



## HOGAN

Wrong. Sorry but that is CS logic. Utah did get lucky to pull that one off. Tcu missed 2 FG's, one with 4 minutes left and one with 2 minutes left. Anyway if we are using CS logic, Utes will win by 4 TD's You guys really think the Y is going to come to Rice Ecles and pull out a win????? I don't think there is enough people on the planet to pray hard enough to keep them even close, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Nor-tah

I think its possible. I dont know if its likely but it all depends on how the teams show up to play. The U has played some ugly games this year and so has the Y. Anythings possible in College Football. Like I say, we will see...


----------



## buggsz24

Nor-tah said:


> Why not if the three top teams end with one loss? I am not trying to be ignorant like CS. The way I see it is if the Y beats the U then they should deserve the spot that the U gets in the BCS if they were to win? Correct me where I'm wrong. I like to hunt and fish, i'm no sports fanatic. Thats why i'm a member of a wildlife forum and not a espn one. :wink:


Correction, movement in the last week or two will be a small gain for a win and a big drop for a loss. Expect to see TCU drop to 17-20 after this loss.

Just because you beat a team in the #9 spot doesn't mean you get the #9 spot, especially when your coming in from the 15th spot. Boise and Ball State (maybe) would both need to loose, as would the Utes and at least half of the top 10 would also need to take a dive in the last week.


----------



## Huge29

First of all props to the Utes, can't take much away from a win playing #11 team!


HOGAN said:


> Wrong. Sorry but that is CS logic. Utah did get lucky to pull that one off. Tcu missed 2 FG's, one with 4 minutes left and one with 2 minutes left. Anyway if we are using CS logic, Utes will win by 4 TD's You guys really think the Y is going to come to Rice Ecles and pull out a win????? I don't think there is enough people on the planet to pray hard enough to keep them even close, but that is just my opinion.


Records are thrown out on the big day, anyone's game on 11/22, statistically speaking U has it, but in 2005 the Y had the U big time statistically and then they tossed the coin and dominated the whole first half and just pulled it off in OT.


----------



## HOGAN

Huge29 said:


> First of all props to the Utes, can't take much away from a win playing #11 team!
> 
> 
> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Sorry but that is CS logic. Utah did get lucky to pull that one off. Tcu missed 2 FG's, one with 4 minutes left and one with 2 minutes left. Anyway if we are using CS logic, Utes will win by 4 TD's You guys really think the Y is going to come to Rice Ecles and pull out a win????? I don't think there is enough people on the planet to pray hard enough to keep them even close, but that is just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Records are thrown out on the big day, anyone's game on 11/22, statistically speaking U has it, but in 2005 the Y had the U big time statistically and then they tossed the coin and dominated the whole first half and just pulled it off in OT.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nor-tah

buggsz24 said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not if the three top teams end with one loss? I am not trying to be ignorant like CS. The way I see it is if the Y beats the U then they should deserve the spot that the U gets in the BCS if they were to win? Correct me where I'm wrong. I like to hunt and fish, i'm no sports fanatic. Thats why i'm a member of a wildlife forum and not a espn one. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Correction, movement in the last week or two will be a small gain for a win and a big drop for a loss. Expect to see TCU drop to 17-20 after this loss.
> 
> Just because you beat a team in the #9 spot doesn't mean you get the #9 spot, especially when your coming in from the 15th spot. Boise and Ball State (maybe) would both need to loose, as would the Utes and at least half of the top 10 would also need to take a dive in the last week.
Click to expand...

Do you hunt or fish Buggz? Just curious....


----------



## HOGAN

Huge29 said:


> First of all props to the Utes, can't take much away from a win playing #11 team!
> 
> 
> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Sorry but that is CS logic. Utah did get lucky to pull that one off. Tcu missed 2 FG's, one with 4 minutes left and one with 2 minutes left. Anyway if we are using CS logic, Utes will win by 4 TD's You guys really think the Y is going to come to Rice Ecles and pull out a win????? I don't think there is enough people on the planet to pray hard enough to keep them even close, but that is just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Records are thrown out on the big day, anyone's game on 11/22, statistically speaking U has it, but in 2005 the Y had the U big time statistically and then they tossed the coin and dominated the whole first half and just pulled it off in OT.
Click to expand...

0..........23

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 
It will change. Utah by double digits.


----------



## Nor-tah

Oh great look who just logged on...Orvis1.2 :roll:


----------



## Huge29

HOGAN said:


> 0..........23
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


What does that mean?


----------



## buggsz24

Nor-tah said:


> Do you hunt or fish Buggz? Just curious....


I hunt and fish AFTER the regular college football season is over, the real reason that the polls are slow to move is they are BCS polls which factor in a lot of computer generated rankings. Points scored, point differentials, yards gained and given up, and after all of the stats they factor in the two human polls. At this point in the year a win usually only holds your spot if no one ahead of you goes down.

We should go sometime, It would be fun! <--hunting/Fishing


----------



## HOGAN

Huge29 said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 0..........23
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean?
Click to expand...

I was answering someone else until I realized I had hit the wrong quote. That is why I changed what I said. 0........23 is somthing you had written up I believe.


----------



## Nor-tah

Agreed... I think I remember you saying something about having a dog so that means you chase birds.  I hunt with RR77 and he is a Ute fan so I'm sure we would get along ok. Let me know when you want to go. I also lived in Austin so we would have that in common too. :wink:


----------



## HOGAN

looking back nope. My boy was with me thrashing around so who knows what happened, maybe it is some sort of upcoming prediction? :lol: :wink:


----------



## UintaMan

Hey Buggs, glad to see you havn't changed at all while I was gone. :mrgreen: Honest question for you though. If BYU gets by San state, airforce, and Utah they will end up in the top 10 again or close to it and no other non BSC team would be above them except Boise State, if Boise State looses and BYU runs the table would BYU not get the BCS game. I don't see how they wouldn't be in a BCS bowl if that happened. Now look I got humbled after the TCU game and realize the way BYU is playing that chances of this happening are next to none without some serious changes on defense. For people to say that BYU still has no chance of getting to a BCS bowl if they run the table and Boise State looses a game just doesn't make any sense to me. Either way if BYU can get to the holy war game with only one loss it's still going to be the biggest game in the history of Utah college football and the rivalry game.


----------



## Huge29

HOGAN said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 0..........23
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was answering someone else until I realized I had hit the wrong quote. That is why I changed what I said. 0........23 is somthing you had written up I believe.
Click to expand...

Not I, mine was 21-18 for the Utes with Sakoda going 7 of 8, I don't know what you are thinking of??


----------



## buggsz24

I believe an undefeated season by ball state will still get a higher overall ranking than the Y should they make it to 12-0, they are after all only two spots behind the cougs right now. The truth is that even with a boise loss and BYU win over Utah they still might end up on the outside looking in. 

Remember the BCS is only obligated to take on one non BCS school (provided that at least one is ranked high enough). Boise doesn't have a ranked opponent the rest of the season and neither does ball, the Y on the other hand has to take on a 7-8 utah team at their house. Neither of those three scenarios favor the cougs. 

Lets be honest here, the Y has looked less than stellar in their last four games. And frankly they could have finished the last four games 1-3. AF is tough, and you should be especially concerned with your existent secondary.


----------



## buggsz24

UintaMan said:


> Either way if BYU can get to the holy war game with only one loss it's still going to be the biggest game in the history of Utah college football and the rivalry game.


If your wearing blue I could see that, If you knew that your team just beat the #2 defense in the nation you could argue that the biggest game in Utah already happened didn't even involve the cougars.

BTW ESPN and CBS billed this as the MW game of the year.


----------



## Huge29

buggsz24 said:


> BTW ESPN and CBS billed this as the MW game of the year.


Can't argue with that!


----------



## FROGGER

I am so pissed of this was not on TV.... for me at least... :x


----------



## Huge29

FROGGER said:


> I am so **** of this was not on TV.... for me at least... :x


I had to listen to the last two minutes on the radio if that makes it any better....


----------



## Riverrat77

FROGGER said:


> I am so **** of this was not on TV.... for me at least... :x


The whole game was on at my house, and we were even able to pause it while we ate dinner, then resume the game and fast forward through the commercials. The invite was there.... and I even cooked. Where was everyone?? :lol:

Oh... and not that TCU's D is prolific or anything.... but Utah's D played great again. The Holy War might wind up looking a little one sided. I know both teams will get up for it but I agree with whoever said that Utah just played their biggest game of the year last night. Can I just say.... I HATE D late in the games.... TCU had stopped Utah all night and then lets them go on a two minute scoring drive to win the game?? WTH? This bend but don't break crap drives me nuts because you wind up giving up big plays and it'll burn ya. TCU should have stayed with what was working all night and they could have walked out Conference champs and BCS busters last night. Plenty of missed opportunities on either side kept it close as well as some penalties and non calls. Gosh... those were about glaringly obvious eh?? :lol: Oh well... it was a fun game to watch and the only reason I wished I'd been at the stadium afterwards was so I could have run onto the field again.


----------



## Comrade Duck

What a choke job by TCU. TCU looked like the better team on both offense and defense. They moved the ball well and pretty much shut the Utes down until that last drive. They have to feel pretty lousy losing that one the way they did. They gave that game away.

How do you get into scoring position 4 times and come away with 0 points. Credit the Utes D for coming up huge with a couple of sacks to push the Frogs out field goal range, but the other two misses were chip shots. The kicker has to make those. At least one of two anyways.

Turn over margin was a huge factor in this game. TCU had one at the end of the first half that allowed the Utes a chance to put points on the board. Those three points are the difference of the game. Utah played a perfect game in both the turnovers and penalties. TCU was very undisciplined. 

The Utes are the team of destiny this year. How else can you explain the win over OSU and now TCU. They really should have lost both games but found a way to win. Good teams do that. If you are a Ute fan you got to be feeling pretty good about your chances to bust the BCS.

Brian Johnson played a solid game. Ute fans need to get off his back. The one who could ultimately cause a loss for the Utes is Ludwig. His play calling is very suspect. Way to go to a gimmick play and stall the drive when your team had finally put together a good offensive series. Had the Utes lost, that series with the Fumble-rooskie would have loomed large. 

If BYU can get through the next two games without dropping one somewhere along the way, the implications of that Nov 22 game will be huge for both teams, even with the Cougs one loss.

Congratulations Utes! (I hate saying that)

Shane


----------



## Comrade Duck

buggsz24 said:


> I know that wins by associations aren't necessarily a sure thing, but Utah just beat the team that beat the Y by nearly 4 td's. Do you really think that your going to get by AF, let alone the utes without another loss?


Come on Buggz. That comes straight out of CS's play book. You can't compare scores from different games. The game is determined so much by momentum on any given night. You could come to the opposite conclusion by comparing the results from the two teams game against New Mexico, or even Wyoming for that matter. In neither game did the U's offense look that good.

BYU will get by San Diego State, I think that much we can agree on. BYU matches up well against Air Force. BYU's front seven on D has been pretty solid stopping the run, and the Falcon's passing game isn't good enough to exploit the Cougs weakness in the secondary. The Cougars Offense will out pace the Falcon's Offense and will come away with the win.

The Ute game will be tough. It's definitely winnable, but will take a outstanding game by BYU to pull off the road win. As a BYU fan, I can concede that this year the Utes are the better team. I don't think the disparity though is as big as some of you might think it is. BYU very well could roll into RES and play the role of the spoiler. There's a very good chance that a share of the MWC championship will be on the line, not to mention every other piece of motivation that comes with the rivalry game.

Nov 22 is still on pace to be a very big game with national implications.

Shane


----------



## Huge29

I think the question posed here multiple times has a pretty simple answer: Ludwig was not calling the plays on the last drive, despite Ludwig's efforts the U was able to pull it off. BJ did pretty decent, OL was great, D was pretty good, except for 3 decent plays in the first half and one in the 2nd they kept everyone in front of them. It is difficult to fire an OC when you just posted a possible BCS buster season, but that guy is just worthless. To only have 3 scoring opportunities all game when you have a punter consistently giving you much better field position is pretty poor IMHO. Props to the Utes, good game, did just enough to pull off the win!


----------



## buggsz24

Comrade Duck said:


> Come on Buggz. That comes straight out of CS's play book.


Ughhh, I just threw up in my mouth. I did preface the statement with you can count of the results, but the defensive performance by the Utes should be a solid indicator of what the Utes can do to a very good offensive team.

I really think that AF is going to be much more of a problem than you realize, they specialize in all of the things that BYU isn't good at defending this year. Mobile QB, short screens, crossing routes, and the option.

TCU killed them with it, Colorado did it (Y barely won) and 0-8 washington even exploited it. SDSU will be a win, no argument there, but your should be as concerned about AF as you are about Ut


----------



## bowhunter3

I am surprised that no one has mentioned the two illegal pick blocks that sprung most of the offense for TCU and the PI calls that were not called, even the pro TCU announcers called those. Without those Utah wins big. Ludwig is a IDIOT his play calling once again almost cost Utah a game, he left points on the board because of his calls. Why he is allowed to make these calls is killing me. I about had a heart attack last night, what a win. And sorry Y fans, you are not going to any BCS game, not going to happen.


----------



## orvis1

Riverrat77 said:


> FROGGER said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so **** of this was not on TV.... for me at least... :x
> 
> 
> 
> The whole game was on at my house, and we were even able to pause it while we ate dinner, then resume the game and fast forward through the commercials. The invite was there.... and I even cooked. Where was everyone?? :lol:
> 
> Oh... and not that TCU's D is prolific or anything.... but Utah's D played great again. The Holy War might wind up looking a little one sided. I know both teams will get up for it but I agree with whoever said that Utah just played their biggest game of the year last night. Can I just say.... I HATE D late in the games.... TCU had stopped Utah all night and then lets them go on a two minute scoring drive to win the game?? WTH? This bend but don't break crap drives me nuts because you wind up giving up big plays and it'll burn ya. TCU should have stayed with what was working all night and they could have walked out Conference champs and BCS busters last night. Plenty of missed opportunities on either side kept it close as well as some penalties and non calls. Gosh... those were about glaringly obvious eh?? :lol: Oh well... it was a fun game to watch and the only reason I wished I'd been at the stadium afterwards was so I could have run onto the field again.
Click to expand...

Sorry Riley I got home and my computer hard drive crashed so I couldn't get on the forum. I found out the game was in HD at my house so I stayed home and screamed at the TV all night will have to catch you on the next one. Maybe a cowboys playoff game if they can make the playoffs!


----------



## buggsz24

One other thing that I think some Y fans have missed a couple times: The Utes are no longer BCS busters, they have been there. The Y on the other hand :roll:


----------



## bowhunter3

Also which bitter Y fan said Utah was going to go 9 - 3? :roll:


----------



## Huge29

buggsz24 said:


> One other thing that I think some Y fans have missed a couple times: The Utes are no longer BCS busters, they have been there. The Y on the other hand :roll:


Are you mentally disabled? You remind me of the 8-year old Gremlins in football taunting every play, get on topic! You are the most negative person I have ever had the unfortunate opportunity of knowing, who is talking about the Y? Is that not a foregone conclusion? You need to focus your energy on something positive, anything! Should we be talking about how Texas sucks and now won't even win the conference? Go do something positive to take out all of your bottled up frustrations brother, I am concerned for you!


----------



## GaryFish

I still need to watch the game - its on the TiVo so all I have is the score and what the utahute radio boys described. But scoreboard doesn't lie - good win for the utahutes. They are having a great season. Though I don't consider myself a bitter Cougarfan, I did predict the utahutes would lose at least 3 games going into the rivalry game. I clearly was wrong. They started out the season playing very sporadic - but doing well enough to win. They have faced adversity, falling behind in almost every game this year, but they have made adjustments and battled back enough to win, which is a sign of a program getting stronger. Props to the utahutes for a great win last night, and no matter what happens the rest of the year, a great season. Good job.


----------



## HighNDry

buggsz24 said:


> One other thing that I think some Y fans have missed a couple times: The Utes are no longer BCS busters, they have been there. The Y on the other hand :roll:


Well if you want to bring up past history, I guess the Y fans could rub in the fact that they beat Utah the last two seasons on last minute plays just like the U beat TCU. I wouldn't brag too much about that lousy game. TCU gave it to the U. I thought both teams pretty well sucked!


----------



## buggsz24

HighNDry said:


> Well if you want to bring up past history, I guess the Y fans could rub in the fact that they beat Utah the last two seasons on last minute plays just like the U beat TCU. I wouldn't brag too much about that lousy game. TCU gave it to the U. I thought both teams pretty well sucked!


And with the same argument the ute fan could say you went four years without winning before you got two in a row, they could also say that they own the overall record by a comfortable margin.

Either way, the Utes offense can look bad and still beat good teams. If the Y isn't hot on O, you better get ready for the armed services bowl.


----------



## jahan

Comrade Duck said:


> What a choke job by TCU. TCU looked like the better team on both offense and defense. They moved the ball well and pretty much shut the Utes down until that last drive. They have to feel pretty lousy losing that one the way they did. They gave that game away.
> 
> How do you get into scoring position 4 times and come away with 0 points. Credit the Utes D for coming up huge with a couple of sacks to push the Frogs out field goal range, but the other two misses were chip shots. The kicker has to make those. At least one of two anyways.
> 
> Turn over margin was a huge factor in this game. TCU had one at the end of the first half that allowed the Utes a chance to put points on the board. Those three points are the difference of the game. Utah played a perfect game in both the turnovers and penalties. TCU was very undisciplined.
> 
> The Utes are the team of destiny this year. How else can you explain the win over OSU and now TCU. They really should have lost both games but found a way to win. Good teams do that. If you are a Ute fan you got to be feeling pretty good about your chances to bust the BCS.
> 
> Brian Johnson played a solid game. Ute fans need to get off his back. The one who could ultimately cause a loss for the Utes is Ludwig. His play calling is very suspect. Way to go to a gimmick play and stall the drive when your team had finally put together a good offensive series. Had the Utes lost, that series with the Fumble-rooskie would have loomed large.
> 
> If BYU can get through the next two games without dropping one somewhere along the way, the implications of that Nov 22 game will be huge for both teams, even with the Cougs one loss.
> 
> Congratulations Utes! (I hate saying that)
> 
> Shane


Excellent post! Ute fans don't get too ****y, anything can happen in the holy war. Utah has all the pressure on them now, the tables have turned. BYU has a very explosive offense. Now if they would just fire Lugwig and let BJ run the offense things would go better.

Huge pointed this out already, but is it coincidence that in the OSU game and the TCU game when Lugwig was out of the picture they drove the field and scored. -Ov-


----------



## BIGBEAN

http://www.star-telegram.com/college_sports/story/1024312.html
Typical Texas attitude. 8)


----------



## rapalahunter

buggsz24 said:


> One other thing that I think some Y fans have missed a couple times: The Utes are no longer BCS busters, they have been there. The Y on the other hand :roll:


The term BCS buster has everything to do with a school that isn't from a BCS conference playing in a BCS game, and nothing to do with wether or not they've done it before. So your point is kind of... well... stupid. :|


----------



## bowhunter3

GaryFish said:


> I still need to watch the game - its on the TiVo so all I have is the score and what the utahute radio boys described. But scoreboard doesn't lie - good win for the utahutes. They are having a great season. Though I don't consider myself a bitter Cougarfan, I did predict the utahutes would lose at least 3 games going into the rivalry game. I clearly was wrong. They started out the season playing very sporadic - but doing well enough to win. They have faced adversity, falling behind in almost every game this year, but they have made adjustments and battled back enough to win, which is a sign of a program getting stronger. Props to the utahutes for a great win last night, and no matter what happens the rest of the year, a great season. Good job.


I wasn't talking about you, I can't remember who said it after the Y lost. I think it was tree.


----------



## Comrade Duck

buggsz24 said:


> One other thing that I think some Y fans have missed a couple times: The Utes are no longer BCS busters, they have been there. The Y on the other hand :roll:


As long as they are a Non-BCS team trying to work into a BCS game, they will always be known as a Buster. It's not Y fans that have labeled them as such. If you have a problem with the title, take it up with ESPN and the rest of the National Media.

Why all the hate Buggsz? Are you mad because you have to go out and buy yourself a new Cougar shirt for tomorrows game now that the whole Quest for Perfection is over? Certainly you still have your Fully Invested shirt kicking around somewhere that you could wear.

Tell you what, I'll be in the Cougar Bookstore today. What's your size? I would hate to have you show up tomorrow bitter because of what shirt you should wear.

Shane


----------



## UintaMan

Comrade Duck said:


> What a choke job by TCU. TCU looked like the better team on both offense and defense. They moved the ball well and pretty much shut the Utes down until that last drive. They have to feel pretty lousy losing that one the way they did. They gave that game away.
> 
> How do you get into scoring position 4 times and come away with 0 points. Credit the Utes D for coming up huge with a couple of sacks to push the Frogs out field goal range, but the other two misses were chip shots. The kicker has to make those. At least one of two anyways.
> 
> Turn over margin was a huge factor in this game. TCU had one at the end of the first half that allowed the Utes a chance to put points on the board. Those three points are the difference of the game. Utah played a perfect game in both the turnovers and penalties. TCU was very undisciplined.
> 
> The Utes are the team of destiny this year. How else can you explain the win over OSU and now TCU. They really should have lost both games but found a way to win. Good teams do that. If you are a Ute fan you got to be feeling pretty good about your chances to bust the BCS.
> 
> Brian Johnson played a solid game. Ute fans need to get off his back. The one who could ultimately cause a loss for the Utes is Ludwig. His play calling is very suspect. Way to go to a gimmick play and stall the drive when your team had finally put together a good offensive series. Had the Utes lost, that series with the Fumble-rooskie would have loomed large.
> 
> If BYU can get through the next two games without dropping one somewhere along the way, the implications of that Nov 22 game will be huge for both teams, even with the Cougs one loss.
> 
> Congratulations Utes! (I hate saying that)
> 
> Shane


I agree about Ludwig, how about the giving the ball to Asiata (not sure how to spell his name)
and having him throw the ball when driving on a 3rd and 1? He's the main problem with the Utah offense and appears he always will be because he obviously refuses to change.


----------



## UintaMan

buggsz24 said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you want to bring up past history, I guess the Y fans could rub in the fact that they beat Utah the last two seasons on last minute plays just like the U beat TCU. I wouldn't brag too much about that lousy game. TCU gave it to the U. I thought both teams pretty well sucked!
> 
> 
> 
> And with the same argument the ute fan could say you went four years without winning before you got two in a row, they could also say that they own the overall record by a comfortable margin.
> 
> Either way, the Utes offense can look bad and still beat good teams. If the Y isn't hot on O, you better get ready for the armed services bowl.
Click to expand...

When are you going to be a man and just admitt that you are a Utah fan? You spend more time talking them up and defending them then you do talking about your beloved Texas all the while bashing the Y and their fans, yet you go to every Y home game! You make no sense at all in regards to anything you say or do! :roll:


----------



## HighNDry

Look at the bright side: If TCU would have won then BYU wouldn't have had anything to play for, providing all three teams win out. Now BYU can beat Utah for a three way tie MWC championship.

I don't think it will happen though. I'm saying again, Utah will smack BYU around this year!


----------



## buggsz24

UintaMan said:


> When are you going to be a man and just admitt that you are a Utah fan? You spend more time talking them up and defending them then you do talking about your beloved Texas all the while bashing the Y and their fans, yet you go to every Y home game! You make no sense at all in regards to anything you say or do! :roll:


Texas fan yes, Ute fan maybe. I am very impressed with all of the messes that their defense has saved them from. Like any real sports fan I was amped up after watching them go blow for blow with the nations #2 defense and despite a first qtr beating win the game.

I do go to the Y games so do you think I would be pretty grounded and informed when I offer an opinion as to how good they are or are not ?


----------



## HighNDry

Luck and pressure can not be overlooked. TCU fieldgoal kicker was something like 16 of 18 for the year and missed a couple. Score could have very easily been at best 16-14 for TCU


----------



## Chaser

HOGAN said:


> NEVER trust a kicker.


TCU should have taken Hogan's advice, shouldn't they!


----------



## HighNDry

It's part of the game. The same could be said for QB, RB FB or a host of other positions. It's not a one man game. Maybe the holder had the ball sitting up funny?

Remember that time Ronny Mac sent the fieldgoal kicker in to win it against BYU...Thunk! Same thing Utah's kicker clanks it off the pole.


----------



## Huge29

HighNDry said:


> It's part of the game. The same could be said for QB, RB FB or a host of other positions. It's not a one man game. Maybe the holder had the ball sitting up funny?
> 
> Remember that time Ronny Mac sent the fieldgoal kicker in to win it against BYU...Thunk! Same thing Utah's kicker clanks it off the pole.


I was at that game, best part is that it looked like it was in, I saw the wave off, we were all cheering for a minute until they realized what had happened.

Good point on the karma like reaction, sometimes the ball bounces your way.


----------



## stick_man

Utah keeps Ludwig around just to keep the games exciting. This year, if Ludwig had not been calling the plays, perhaps the Utes would have been blowing everybody out. Anytime Ludwig is calling the plays, BYU has a chance of taking the game. The biggest question mark of this game will be if BYU's defense shows up at all or not. If they play the way they did against UCLA or Wyoming, Utah could be in for a long night. If the D plays like they did against UNLV or CSU, BYU will have the long night. If BYU's defense shows up AND Ludwig is allowed to call all of Utah's plays, BYU will blow them out of the stadium.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> The biggest question mark of this game will be if BYU's defense shows up at all or not. If they play the way they did against UCLA or Wyoming, Utah could be in for a long night.


This is funny right here because BYU's mediocre defense can look good against a mediocre team. But if they used the same defense they played against UCLA and Wyoming then BYU will get thumped on the field. I will say it again, UCLA and Wyo sucked that bad that even the BYU defense looked good.

BYU isn't going to be able to stop the Utes with the defensive players they have. The Utes have better players in the first, second, and third string.


----------



## HOGAN

stick_man said:


> Utah keeps Ludwig around just to keep the games exciting. This year, if Ludwig had not been calling the plays, perhaps the Utes would have been blowing everybody out. Anytime Ludwig is calling the plays, BYU has a chance of taking the game. The biggest question mark of this game will be if BYU's defense shows up at all or not. If they play the way they did against UCLA or Wyoming, Utah could be in for a long night. If the D plays like they did against UNLV or CSU, BYU will have the long night. If BYU's defense shows up AND Ludwig is allowed to call all of Utah's plays, BYU will blow them out of the stadium.


Pretty good. However I don't think the y has a chance even if Ludwig calls the plays. I think whatever the u throws at the y will be effective.


----------



## UintaMan

coyoteslayer said:


> The biggest question mark of this game will be if BYU's defense shows up at all or not. If they play the way they did against UCLA or Wyoming, Utah could be in for a long night.
> 
> 
> 
> This is funny right here because BYU's mediocre defense can look good against a mediocre team. But if they used the same defense they played against UCLA and Wyoming then BYU will get thumped on the field. I will say it again, UCLA and Wyo sucked that bad that even the BYU defense looked good.
> 
> BYU isn't going to be able to stop the Utes with the defensive players they have. The Utes have better players in the first, second, and third string.
Click to expand...

Other than the couple times the Utes have been in there two minute offense, the Utes offense has been as suspect as the cougars defense. If BYU can put up the points on Utah's defense then BYU is going to win the game and if Utahs defense puts the clamps on like TCU did than Utah is going to win. Between the Y's defense and the U's offense it's a wash.


----------



## orvis1

UintaMan said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest question mark of this game will be if BYU's defense shows up at all or not. If they play the way they did against UCLA or Wyoming, Utah could be in for a long night.
> 
> 
> 
> This is funny right here because BYU's mediocre defense can look good against a mediocre team. But if they used the same defense they played against UCLA and Wyoming then BYU will get thumped on the field. I will say it again, UCLA and Wyo sucked that bad that even the BYU defense looked good.
> 
> BYU isn't going to be able to stop the Utes with the defensive players they have. The Utes have better players in the first, second, and third string.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than the couple times the Utes have been in there two minute offense, the Utes offense has been as suspect as the cougars defense. If BYU can put up the points on Utah's defense then BYU is going to win the game and if Utahs defense puts the clamps on like TCU did than Utah is going to win. Between the Y's defense and the U's offense it's a wash.
Click to expand...

That is some geat pain meds they must have you on.... I will bet you a spring fishing trip that the utes win wacha think about that?


----------



## HighNDry

I didn't get to see the game because of coverage, but yesterday it was replayed on the MNT cable network. Now that I have seen the game, I would have to really say that Utah better be pretty thankful they won. It looked like TCU moved the ball well on them and could have kicked 3 or 4 field goals. Give Utes D credit for the crucial sacks that took TCU out of range and then give TCU's kicker a lemon for missing two. Other than the winning drive by Utah...TCU was the better team. But, hey, sometimes the better team doesn't win. Utah did just enough to secure a W. If they play as crappy in the Y game, the Y does have a chance.


----------



## UintaMan

Hey now Mr. Orvis, lay off the pain meds. As long as they put a dent in the amount of pain I'm in till they decide to cut me open I'm stuck with them. They are great though and make it hard at times to seperate reality and the way I think things are and should be, and yes it's a **** good thing I'm not working right now. Oh well if they ever get me fixed and back to work and off the pain meds after I've lost everything from the lousy ass Workers Compensation benefits then I can start to worry about reality. :shock: Untill then we are stuck with Uintaman 1.2-not all there these days. :mrgreen: 

As far as the bet, you're on buddy. When the Y wins you get to take me to your place of choice and pay for the hole thing. If by a miracle the U wins I'll do the same


----------



## STEVO

UintaMan said:


> Hey now Mr. Orvis, lay off the pain meds. As long as they put a dent in the amount of pain I'm in till they decide to cut me open I'm stuck with them. They are great though and make it hard at times to seperate reality and the way I think things are and should be, and yes it's a **** good thing I'm not working right now. Oh well if they ever get me fixed and back to work and off the pain meds after I've lost everything from the lousy ass Workers Compensation benefits then I can start to worry about reality. :shock: Untill then we are stuck with Uintaman 1.2-not all there these days. :mrgreen:
> 
> As far as the bet, you're on buddy. When the Y wins you get to take me to your place of choice and pay for the hole thing. If by a miracle the U wins I'll do the same


So what you saying is when your off the pain meds you will come back to reality & convert over to being a UTE fan huh?? Ill even buy ya your first UTE hat :mrgreen:


----------



## orvis1

UintaMan said:


> Hey now Mr. Orvis, lay off the pain meds. As long as they put a dent in the amount of pain I'm in till they decide to cut me open I'm stuck with them. They are great though and make it hard at times to seperate reality and the way I think things are and should be, and yes it's a **** good thing I'm not working right now. Oh well if they ever get me fixed and back to work and off the pain meds after I've lost everything from the lousy ass Workers Compensation benefits then I can start to worry about reality. :shock: Untill then we are stuck with Uintaman 1.2-not all there these days. :mrgreen:
> 
> As far as the bet, you're on buddy. When the Y wins you get to take me to your place of choice and pay for the hole thing. If by a miracle the U wins I'll do the same


You got yourself a deal! I was joking about the meds I know you need them, I just hope a big check is comming your way really soon to replace what you have lost!


----------



## Riverrat77

UintaMan said:


> Between the Y's defense and the U's offense it's a wash.


I'm sorry guys but I've seen the U in person once, watched on tv twice and UM is right on. If the U defense isn't on their game, its going to be ugly, and might even be over quickly. Its going to be interesting to see which side of the ball steps up for the game, whether its the U offense or the Y defense. Thats what will make or break this game for either team. We know the Y is going to score points, but whether the U will be able to keep up is going to be the big factor. Right now honestly.... I wouldn't be comfortable betting on the U. HighNDry... you're right about the game. It should have been out of reach by the time the Utah offense decided to show up.


----------



## UintaMan

STEVO said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now Mr. Orvis, lay off the pain meds. As long as they put a dent in the amount of pain I'm in till they decide to cut me open I'm stuck with them. They are great though and make it hard at times to seperate reality and the way I think things are and should be, and yes it's a **** good thing I'm not working right now. Oh well if they ever get me fixed and back to work and off the pain meds after I've lost everything from the **** Compensation benefits then I can start to worry about reality. :shock: Untill then we are stuck with Uintaman 1.2-not all there these days. :mrgreen:
> 
> As far as the bet, you're on buddy. When the Y wins you get to take me to your place of choice and pay for the hole thing. If by a miracle the U wins I'll do the same
> 
> 
> 
> So what you saying is when your off the pain meds you will come back to reality & convert over to being a UTE fan huh?? Ill even buy ya your first UTE hat :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

I'll make a bet with you. Since I know BYU is going to win I'm confident I won't have to face this humiliation i'm ready to offer. So if by some miracle the Utes win I will take a picture of myself wearing Utah garb and will make that my avatar and facebook/myspace main page photo for an entire year. If BYU wins you have to do the same, if you don't want to lets see some other Ute fans that are willing to put their money where there mouth is.


----------



## buggsz24

UintaMan said:


> So if by some miracle the Utes win I will take a picture of myself wearing Utah garb and will make that my avatar and facebook/myspace main page photo for an entire year.


If your idea of a miracle is the Utes winning at home against the Y, then your pain meds must be for a traumatic brain injury.


----------



## UintaMan

buggsz24 said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if by some miracle the Utes win I will take a picture of myself wearing Utah garb and will make that my avatar and facebook/myspace main page photo for an entire year.
> 
> 
> 
> If your idea of a miracle is the Utes winning at home against the Y, then your pain meds must be for a traumatic brain injury.
Click to expand...

It's called sarcasm you dope! :roll:


----------



## proutdoors

UintaMan said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if by some miracle the Utes win I will take a picture of myself wearing Utah garb and will make that my avatar and facebook/myspace main page photo for an entire year.
> 
> 
> 
> If your idea of a miracle is the Utes winning at home against the Y, then your pain meds must be for a traumatic brain injury.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called sarcasm you dope! :roll:
Click to expand...

 -_O- Now you see how 'serious' buggs is about his superior college football 'knowledge'. -/|\-


----------



## orvis1

UintaMan said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now Mr. Orvis, lay off the pain meds. As long as they put a dent in the amount of pain I'm in till they decide to cut me open I'm stuck with them. They are great though and make it hard at times to seperate reality and the way I think things are and should be, and yes it's a **** good thing I'm not working right now. Oh well if they ever get me fixed and back to work and off the pain meds after I've lost everything from the **** Compensation benefits then I can start to worry about reality. :shock: Untill then we are stuck with Uintaman 1.2-not all there these days. :mrgreen:
> 
> As far as the bet, you're on buddy. When the Y wins you get to take me to your place of choice and pay for the hole thing. If by a miracle the U wins I'll do the same
> 
> 
> 
> So what you saying is when your off the pain meds you will come back to reality & convert over to being a UTE fan huh?? Ill even buy ya your first UTE hat :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll make a bet with you. Since I know BYU is going to win I'm confident I won't have to face this humiliation i'm ready to offer. So if by some miracle the Utes win I will take a picture of myself wearing Utah garb and will make that my avatar and facebook/myspace main page photo for an entire year. If BYU wins you have to do the same, if you don't want to lets see some other Ute fans that are willing to put their money where there mouth is.
Click to expand...

I think I will stick to our orginal bet it is a brilliant plan either win or lose we get to go fishing. The only thing undecieded is who has to whip out the wallet to pay and play host. Its either ice off a the berry or you get to go two your choice of 2 spots.


----------



## buggsz24

UintaMan said:


> It's called sarcasm you dope! :roll:


Are you serious? How can I tell if your being sarcastic or being serious, less than a month ago the Y fans actually thought they had a shot at a national championship game. Was that sarcasm or was that more pain meds?


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called sarcasm you dope! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? How can I tell if your being sarcastic or being serious, less than a month ago the Y fans actually thought they had a shot at a national championship game. Was that sarcasm or was that more pain meds?
Click to expand...

No, it's called being a FAN! :roll:

You take your football 'expertise' waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to serious. It's a freaking GAME! WHy do you insist on trying to make everyone not be a fan and have high hopes for their teams? Are you that bitter about life? Honestly!


----------



## coyoteslayer

Buggz, do you have a fathead on the wall?


----------



## HOGAN

Oh brother, now that the Y is out it is just a game but if they were still in the running, the "quest for perfection" would still be loud as ever. I guess that quest is over, no t-shirts worn any more, nothing about it from Bronco or anyone else. But that is all you heard about before the beating. Now it is just a game? Well the game means just as much to us as it did to you a month ago, we are still in the hunt.


----------



## proutdoors

HOGAN said:


> Oh brother, now that the Y is out it is just a game but if they were still in the running, the "quest for perfection" would still be loud as ever. I guess that quest is over, no t-shirts worn any more, nothing about it from Bronco or anyone else. But that is all you heard about before the beating. Now it is just a game? Well the game means just as much to us as it did to you a month ago, we are still in the hunt.


Did you fall and hit your head? :roll: Being a homer/fan is half the fun. I 'm still here, and I'm wearing a "Quest For Perfection" t-shirt right now. I have your new avatar picked out as well. Talking trash is half the fun, buggsy comes on here trying to rain on utefan and byufans parade every day, that includes you Hoggie. :?


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> No, it's called being a FAN! :roll:


I've watched the cougs play as much or more than anyone here this year, BYU fans here have opinions (one of my favorites: BYU could beat Ok to win the national championship) :mrgreen:

As a "fan" of college football I too have opinions, I'm sorry that more often than not your opinion of your team is not reality.


----------



## HOGAN

proutdoors said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother, now that the Y is out it is just a game but if they were still in the running, the "quest for perfection" would still be loud as ever. I guess that quest is over, no t-shirts worn any more, nothing about it from Bronco or anyone else. But that is all you heard about before the beating. Now it is just a game? Well the game means just as much to us as it did to you a month ago, we are still in the hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you fall and hit your head? :roll: Being a homer/fan is half the fun. I 'm still here, and I'm wearing a "Quest For Perfection" t-shirt right now. I have your new avatar picked out as well. Talking trash is half the fun, buggsy comes on here trying to rain on utefan and byufans parade every day, that includes you Hoggie. :?
Click to expand...

Simple a lie!!! I would love to see a pic of you wearing the shirt. Send it to me on a phone pic. :lol: I am also interested wich avatar you have chosen for me. How about a peak?


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> As a "fan" of college football I too have opinions, I'm sorry that more often than not your opinion of your team is not reality.


That is your opinion, which holds no more validity than mine does. Go figure. :roll: 


HOGAN said:


> Simple a lie!!! I would love to see a pic of you wearing the shirt. Send it to me on a phone pic. :lol: I am also interested wich avatar you have chosen for me. How about a peak?


I don't send/post pictures, ever. Remember? :? No peeking, you will NOT like it I assure you. :twisted:


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> That is your opinion, which holds no more validity than mine does. Go figure. :roll:


That's true up to the point where you talked about validity. I said BYU wasn't even the best team in conference let alone a top 20, I also said that their strength of schedule was weak and the winning streak was the only reason they were even mentioned in the same sentence as the other top 20's. Ohh I also said the "Quest" shirts would come back to bite them.

Doesn't a correct opinion carry more weight than wishful thinking ?


----------



## gwailow

> I still see Alabama no. 1 at the end of the season


If they can beat Florida in the SEC championship then they deserve to play for the belt, I just don't see it happening though.


----------



## HOGAN

gwailow said:


> I still see Alabama no. 1 at the end of the season
> 
> 
> 
> If they can beat Florida in the SEC championship then they deserve to play for the belt, I just don't see it happening though.
Click to expand...

+1 Florida will win that game hands down. I will say by a touchdown.


----------



## deadicated1

did someone say something about pain meds????


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> That's true up to the point where you talked about validity. I said BYU wasn't even the best team in conference let alone a top 20, I also said that their strength of schedule was weak and the winning streak was the only reason they were even mentioned in the same sentence as the other top 20's. Ohh I also said the "Quest" shirts would come back to bite them.
> 
> Doesn't a correct opinion carry more weight than wishful thinking ?


I say BYU still has a very real shot at being co-Champions of the MWC, the MWC is better than at least 3 BCS conferences, they WILL end up in the top twenty if they win the next couple of games. How does being WRONG all all counts make you 'correct'? Talk about delusional. Ohhh, the Quest shirts have NOT come back to bite them, unless you blame the loss to TCU on a t-shirt, which is absurd. Wishful thinking indeed. :roll:


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> How does being WRONG all all counts make you 'correct'?


Still haven't proven me wrong yet mr know it all.

But for a change of pace your not going to be finishing second to the utes, your now finishing third to the frogs. maybe you should begin a quest for second ! :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does being WRONG all all counts make you 'correct'?
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't proven me wrong yet mr know it all.
> 
> Hello pot, this is kettle. :roll:
> 
> But for a change of pace your not going to be finishing second to the utes, your now finishing third to the frogs. maybe you should begin a quest for second ! :mrgreen:
> 
> When BYU beats Utah what will you say then? You are only surpassed by coyoteslayer as a sports troll. Well done. :?
Click to expand...


----------



## UintaMan

buggsz24 said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called sarcasm you dope! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? How can I tell if your being sarcastic or being serious, less than a month ago the Y fans actually thought they had a shot at a national championship game. Was that sarcasm or was that more pain meds?
Click to expand...

So what part of that offends you and why? You yourself in a post said that there was a remote chance. So i'm an over the top fan because I want them to be the best and go to a BCS game and even a National Championship sometime. I don't understand how me being a die hard BYU fan who attends every game and wants the team to win so bad. I would love for BYU to get into one of these bowls if not this year then next year. So because you cheer for Texas you can be all high and mighty in knowing that they will probably get to where you have hopes of them getting to. Look, BYU is what it is and as far as the athletics are concerned I bleed blue for them to be the best. So if becuase I choose to believe that my team could quite possibly make it into a BCS bowl or a national championship game and i'm not afraid to admitt it, your saying that there is something wrong with a fan cheering and whishing for the best even if the sights are set to high. Each of us to our own, that's what being a fan is all about as far as i'm concerned. You need to get off your high horse and let us be fans without trying to make us feel like crap for having hopes and dreams of what our team may end up doing that particular year. That's the only type of fan that I know how to be, so sorry to the select few of you that have a problem with the way that I am a fan.


----------



## buggsz24

UintaMan said:


> So what part of that offends you and why?


Not offended just confused. How do I know when your making a silly comment in jest or when your making a silly comment because you really think your team is a title contender?


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what part of that offends you and why?
> 
> 
> 
> Not offended just confused. How do I know when your making a silly comment in jest or when your making a silly comment because you really think your team is a title contender?
Click to expand...

You did know this is the Sports forum, not the Uptight Rectum forum, right?


----------



## deadicated1

whittingham even let it sound like he hoped/beleived that his team could be a contender for the national championship on the jim rome show last week. what meds is he on?? ya, his team is undefeated, and is looking like a bcs buster again, but that was no different when byu was in the exact same ranking a few weeks ago, winning, and looking good, and the fans thought they had a shot. i thought it was a little high of hopes, but basically the exact same senario... thus contradicting what one of you just said like two posts ago... i cant even keep track anymore who said what


----------



## UintaMan

deadicated1 said:


> whittingham even let it sound like he hoped/beleived that his team could be a contender for the national championship on the jim rome show last week. what meds is he on?? ya, his team is undefeated, and is looking like a bcs buster again, but that was no different when byu was in the exact same ranking a few weeks ago, winning, and looking good, and the fans thought they had a shot. i thought it was a little high of hopes, but basically the exact same senario... thus contradicting what one of you just said like two posts ago... i cant even keep track anymore who said what


Don't worry he's the king of contradiction around here! _(O)_


----------



## jahan

It would take a small miracle for Utah to get a chance at a BCS championship game, actually I am going to say near impossible. They would more than likely put a two, two loss teams in the National Championship before a undefeated non-BCS school.


----------



## buggsz24

UintaMan said:


> Don't worry he's the king of contradiction around here! _(O)_


And this is coming from a fan of a team who was gifted a National Championship after their only undefeated season, oh the hypocrisy. :roll:


----------



## orvis1

Stop all this crazy talk about a MWC team playing for a national championship game. The system has been designed to prevent that the utes finish at #4 in was likely as high as a MWC team can get. The big schools won't schedule us because they might lose and until we beat the big guys we wont't get respect. We should be happy busting the BCS and should invite boise state and fresno state to join the MWC. If we continually beat out the big east we have a leg to stand on about the arguement for the MCC to get an automatic birth. Another idea should be for Utah and BYU to prop up the weak pac10 that would also get them a chance. It also doesn't help that very few people can see our games because we sold our soul to the devil (the MTN) and are no longer shown on ESPN. I hated playing games at 10pm on on Tuesday nights but at least we were able to be viewed nationaly. Now unless you have just the right sports package and go looking for the game you will never find it. If the TCU/Utah game was the featured thursday night game on ESPN the MWC would have had a lot more exposure. The commish is doing a great job way to go on getting that new bowl I think the payout might cover the teams travel expenses....


----------



## buggsz24

just to clarify I didn't say the Utes had a chance to get into the national championship.



orvis1 said:


> Another idea should be for Utah and BYU to prop up the weak pac10 that would also get them a chance.


Why would the PAC-10 want BYU, wouldn't the pac ten go after the two top teams in the MWC in Utah and TCU?


----------



## orvis1

buggsz24 said:


> just to clarify I didn't say the Utes had a chance to get into the national championship.
> 
> 
> 
> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another idea should be for Utah and BYU to prop up the weak pac10 that would also get them a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would the PAC-10 want BYU, wouldn't the pac ten go after the two top teams in the MWC in Utah and TCU?
Click to expand...

Only because texas is a little to close to the middle of the country to be part of the pac10. Going as far as Utah is a stretch to still call yourself the pac10.


----------



## jahan

This year the MWC is better than the PAC10, but I highly doubt this will be the new trend. The PAC10 will get strong again and they really have no incentive to add a Utah, BYU, or a TCU. All the MWC can do is to continue to win big games, against big schools to get the respect of the rest of the country. One year is not going to change peoples minds IMO.


----------



## buggsz24

orvis1 said:


> Only because texas is a little to close to the middle of the country to be part of the pac10. Going as far as Utah is a stretch to still call yourself the pac10.


I agree completely, after all San Diego clearly falls within the mountain west


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> just to clarify I didn't say the Utes had a chance to get into the national championship.
> 
> 
> 
> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another idea should be for Utah and BYU to prop up the weak pac10 that would also get them a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would the PAC-10 want BYU, wouldn't the pac ten go after the two top teams in the MWC in Utah and TCU?
Click to expand...

ANOTHER example of how little you know about college football. BYU is the TWO time defending MWC champions, They have lost ONE MWC game in three years, they have fans in the PAC 10 cities, they will fill stadiums more than ANY MWC/WAC team, they have a larger TV audience. If the PAC 10 were to invite any new teams into the conference BYU would be their first call. If you think they would invite TCU you must have had a few of Bevo's 'chips' hit you in the head.


----------



## buggsz24

You just can't stand the fact that your team isn't relevant at this point in the season, can you?


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> You just can't stand the fact that your team isn't relevant at this point in the season, can you?


I hope Utah is *STUPID* enough to think like you. Now, get back under the bridge!

I wonder why you didn't address the FACTS I brought up. :? :roll:


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> I hope Utah is *STUPID* enough to think like you. Now, get back under the bridge!
> 
> I wonder why you didn't address the FACTS I brought up. :? :roll:


Whether they beat Utah or not doesn't change the fact that they don't have a shot a BCS bowl game.

As for your facts, what has it got you: No BCS bowl games, a temporary piece of the national spotlight courtesy of one of the nations weakest schedules and finally your fall into obscurity after that single MWC loss.

The only fact you have to defend your team is their ability to win against a weak schedule.

P.S. I wouldn't advertise that!


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Utah is *STUPID* enough to think like you. Now, get back under the bridge!
> 
> I wonder why you didn't address the FACTS I brought up. :? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether they beat Utah or not doesn't change the fact that they don't have a shot a BCS bowl game.
> 
> As for your facts, what has it got you: No BCS bowl games, a temporary piece of the national spotlight courtesy of one of the nations weakest schedules and finally your fall into obscurity after that single MWC loss.
> 
> The only fact you have to defend your team is their ability to win against a weak schedule.
> 
> P.S. I wouldn't advertise that!
Click to expand...

*TROLL ALERT!*


----------



## copper

Which of these teams have needed the last seconds twice at home? You don't see BYU choking it up at home in recent years do you? 

You honestly can't say that TCU would have won BYU at home. All of Utah's tough games have been at home this season and they have nearly lost several of them. 

I am not defending BYU, I think they are terrible after watching the SDSU game from the stands. But all said, Utah is not much better. They nearly lost to New Mexico for crying out loud. You think any other team in the top 10 would have nearly lost to New Mexico?

You will be in for a big shock if Texas Tech or Florida is matched up against Utah in the BCS. It would be a blowout of epic proportions. Their opponent might have the third string in by the third quarter. 

MWC is good this year. They are among the top 3 conferences this year with nearly 4 in the top 25. But they are not in the same league as the top 5 SEC and Big 12 teams.


----------



## jahan

copper said:


> Which of these teams have needed the last seconds twice at home? You don't see BYU choking it up at home in recent years do you?
> 
> You honestly can't say that TCU would have won BYU at home. All of Utah's tough games have been at home this season and they have nearly lost several of them.
> 
> I am not defending BYU, I think they are terrible after watching the SDSU game from the stands. But all said, Utah is not much better. They nearly lost to New Mexico for crying out loud. You think any other team in the top 10 would have nearly lost to New Mexico?
> 
> You will be in for a big shock if Texas Tech or Florida is matched up against Utah in the BCS. It would be a blowout of epic proportions. Their opponent might have the third string in by the third quarter.
> 
> MWC is good this year. They are among the top 3 conferences this year with nearly 4 in the top 25. But they are not in the same league as the top 5 SEC and Big 12 teams.


I wouldn't say BYU is terrible, after all they only have one loss to a very good TCU team. Consistently they have been a top team in the MWC. I like seeing them do well, but I will be rooting for Utah when the two play. I think if Utah had a better offense they could hang with the top teams, but with their offense they have now they wouldn't be able to hang with the big boys. Their defense if good enough to hang with the big boys, just not the offense. The opposite can be said about BYU. Their offense could hang with some of the big boys, but their defense would lose it for them.


----------



## buggsz24

copper said:


> Which of these teams have needed the last seconds twice at home? You don't see BYU choking it up at home in recent years do you?
> 
> You honestly can't say that TCU would have won BYU at home. All of Utah's tough games have been at home this season and they have nearly lost several of them.


Uh...are you serious. Did you not watch the U game last year?

And yes I can honestly say that TCU would have pounded BYU ANYWHERE they played. If you haven't noticed, the cougars can't defend a mobile QB, the Option or anything that gets into the secondary. On that note, good luck with AF.


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> *TROLL ALERT!*


I guess that was an easy way to hide from the truth, have you been taking lessons from Zim?


----------



## copper

buggsz24 said:


> copper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which of these teams have needed the last seconds twice at home? You don't see BYU choking it up at home in recent years do you?
> 
> You honestly can't say that TCU would have won BYU at home. All of Utah's tough games have been at home this season and they have nearly lost several of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...are you serious. Did you not watch the U game last year?
> 
> And yes I can honestly say that TCU would have pounded BYU ANYWHERE they played. If you haven't noticed, the cougars can't defend a mobile QB, the Option or anything that gets into the secondary. On that note, good luck with AF.
Click to expand...

Last Year? Since when is CFB about last year?

If BYU wasn't given a short schedule and were at home they would have had a very good chance of beating TCU.

And no I don't think BYU will win AF. AF will beat them fairly soundly.


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> *TROLL ALERT!*
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that was an easy way to hide from the truth, have you been taking lessons from Zim?
Click to expand...

I was wondering if you have been taking lessons from coyoteslayer. :shock:

You mean the truth about BYU being more attractive than any other MWC school for the PAC 10? Is that the truth you are talking about? Or, that BYU has lost ONE conference game in 3 years, that truth? Got it.


----------



## buggsz24

copper said:


> You don't see BYU *choking it up at home in recent years* do you?





copper said:


> Last Year? Since when is CFB about last year?


Your not serious right ? It's about last year when you bring up last year in the prior post.


----------



## buggsz24

copper said:


> And no I don't think BYU will win AF. AF will beat them fairly soundly.


Well done !


----------



## BIGBEAN

After reading all of buggsz posts, I have come to the conclusion that he is never wrong so don't argue with him. He knows and can predict everything, thing don't you remember this:


> Utes win by at least two scores, Cougs once again look beatable (against a weak opponent) and Texas wins at least one TD.


 These were his predictions for Texas vs Texas Tech and Utah Vs New Mexico.

Texas lost by a touchdown and Utah won by 3. Yeah he really knows his stuff, lets all put stock in what he has to say.
He does use some mighty fancy words though, we must give him credit for that.


----------



## buggsz24

BIGBEAN said:


> Utes win by at least two scores, Cougs once again look beatable (against a weak opponent) and Texas wins at least one TD.
> 
> 
> 
> These were his predictions for Texas vs Texas Tech and Utah Vs New Mexico.
> 
> Texas lost by a touchdown and Utah won by 3. Yeah he really knows his stuff, lets all put stock in what he has to say.
> He does use some mighty fancy words though, we must give him credit for that.
Click to expand...

The Texas prediction may have been wishful thinking but they were only seconds away from making me right. The Utes looked surprisingly inept offensively at NM, so down two. On the bright side the Cougs didn't disappoint, (well they did) but I got the prediction right.


----------



## stick_man

I think it will be a pretty good game. Utah has been afflicted by many of the same bugs as BYU has. First time they play a good team, there is a lot of choking going on. In the cases of both OSU and TCU, they just happened to choke at the most inopportune moment and it ended up costing them the game. Utah was EXTREMELY lucky to steal both victories, just like BYU was extremely lucky to steal victory away from UNLV and CSU. 

In the Utah/BYU game, BYU's offense has been much more consistent this year than has the offense of Utah. Utah's defense has been much more consistent than BYU's defense, but has still not played a solid game this year (not that BYU's has). If Utah's defense doesn't play solidly against BYU, Utah's small caliber offense will be in a shootout against a larger caliber offense from BYU. In a shootout, BYU wins. In a defensive struggle, Utah wins. If BYU was at full strength healthwise, the game would be over midway through the third quarter.

Neither team belongs in the top 10. If they were both healthy, they would both, however, belong in the top 20.


----------



## proutdoors

Buggsy just taught me that 1 out of 3 is 'credible'. With such 'high' standards, who isn't credible? :roll:


----------



## UintaMan

copper said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> copper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which of these teams have needed the last seconds twice at home? You don't see BYU choking it up at home in recent years do you?
> 
> You honestly can't say that TCU would have won BYU at home. All of Utah's tough games have been at home this season and they have nearly lost several of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...are you serious. Did you not watch the U game last year?
> 
> And yes I can honestly say that TCU would have pounded BYU ANYWHERE they played. If you haven't noticed, the cougars can't defend a mobile QB, the Option or anything that gets into the secondary. On that note, good luck with AF.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Last Year? Since when is CFB about last year?

If BYU wasn't given a short schedule and were at home they would have had a very good chance of beating TCU.

*And no I don't think BYU will win AF. AF will beat them fairly soundly.[/*quote]

Give me a break! There is no way BYU looses this game!


----------



## UintaMan

buggsz24 said:


> copper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no I don't think BYU will win AF. AF will beat them fairly soundly.
> 
> 
> 
> Well done !
Click to expand...

Why don't we all jump on a National power bandwagon like buggs has done, then we can try to be as cool as him. :roll:


----------



## GaryFish

I've been wrong with so many of my predictions and breakdowns this year, I'd be happy to be one out of three! Freak! Good thing I'm not a betting man or I'd be pawning things to pay the bills. So I think I'll gracefully bow out of any more predicting at this point. Excecpt that I predict I'll be away from the forum for five days while I'm in Montana shooting deer and pheasants.


----------



## UintaMan

BIGBEAN said:


> After reading all of buggsz posts, I have come to the conclusion that he is never wrong so don't argue with him. He knows and can predict everything, thing don't you remember this:
> 
> 
> 
> Utes win by at least two scores, Cougs once again look beatable (against a weak opponent) and Texas wins at least one TD.
> 
> 
> 
> These were his predictions for Texas vs Texas Tech and Utah Vs New Mexico.
> 
> Texas lost by a touchdown and Utah won by 3. Yeah he really knows his stuff, lets all put stock in what he has to say.
> He does use some mighty fancy words though, we must give him credit for that.
Click to expand...

That's exactly why none of us give him credit for anything he says. He also stated way back when he unfortunately found this forum that he was not a Utah fan when I called him out about being a Utah fan and just a BYU hater. Just a few posts ago I again called him on being a closet Ute fan that don't have the balls to say so and he then said well maybe I'm a fan. This guy has no sack, he is an obvious Utah fan, he hates BYU, and he claims to be a Texas fan. Quite lauphable if you ask me. He thinks he's Gods gift to college football yet my 7 week old puppy has a bigger sack than he does. :roll:


----------



## proutdoors

You mean HUNTING deer and pheasants! 8)


----------



## GaryFish

proutdoors said:


> You mean HUNTING deer and pheasants! 8)


I can see you've never hunted in Montana. Plus, I have doe tags. And private land. :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors

GaryFish said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean HUNTING deer and pheasants! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I can see you've never hunted in Montana. Plus, I have doe tags. And private land. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

So, you're not going hunting but you're going shooting. Got it! :twisted: 8)


----------



## BIGBEAN

Uintaman Wrote:


> Why don't we all jump on a National power bandwagon like buggs has done, then we can try to be as cool as him.


If your willing to dress up like buggsz24 in the Texas Burnt Orange I am sure he will be glad to let you. Here is there Tailgating party :lol: .


----------



## GaryFish

proutdoors said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean HUNTING deer and pheasants! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I can see you've never hunted in Montana. Plus, I have doe tags. And private land. :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you're not going hunting but you're going shooting. Got it! :twisted: 8)
Click to expand...

Like I said, we'll be shooting deer and pheasants this week. In the area we are going, the mule deer have exploded so GFP issued a couple hundred surplus doe tags this year on this, and many other units. Each hunter is allowed up to 7 doe tags, in addition to their "A" tag (either sex, either species) if you are willing to get them. I initially planned on going just for the pheasant hunting, but the freezer-filler tags were too good of a deal to pass up. Now, to scout out a trophey doe- or three - hmmmmm.


----------



## BIGBEAN

Post some photos of the hunt would love to see what a ringneck looks like. :?


----------



## GaryFish

BIGBEAN said:


> Post some photos of the hunt would love to see what a ringneck looks like. :?


I'll take the camera and hopfully get some pics up next week when I get back. I have to say - I've never been so excited for any hunt as I am this one. Not for the deer or birds, but because I'm taking my two sons and my Dad. It was a year ago today I was in a hospital waiting room watching for the surgeon to come through door while my dad had heart surgery. Now I'm taking him with me as I take my sons on their first hunting trip. Any game we get is just an added bonus.


----------



## proutdoors

Best of luck, now go do some shooting!


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> Buggsy just taught me that 1 out of 3 is 'credible'. With such 'high' standards, who isn't credible? :roll:


My predictions were not outlandish, can you say the same about your belief in your team.


----------



## buggsz24

Removed after a kind request from a forum member (not a mod.)


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buggsy just taught me that 1 out of 3 is 'credible'. With such 'high' standards, who isn't credible? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> My predictions were not outlandish, can you say the same about your belief in your team.
Click to expand...

Your predictions may/may not of been 'outlandish', but they were WRONG nonetheless. What 'outlandish' beliefs have *I* had about BYU? Please be as detailed as possible in your answer. WRONG is WRONG, and you were WRONG 2/3 times. It is what it is. 8)


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> My predictions were not outlandish, can you say the same about your belief in your team.


Your predictions may/may not of been 'outlandish', but they were WRONG nonetheless. What 'outlandish' beliefs have *I* had about BYU? Please be as detailed as possible in your answer. WRONG is WRONG, and you were WRONG 2/3 times. It is what it is. 8)[/quote]

1. Your team had a chance at a title game 
2. Your team belonged in the top 10
2. Your team was better than TCU
3. Your team was better than the U <--- your going to be wrong on this one too.


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> 1. Your team had a chance at a title game
> *2.* Your team belonged in the top 10
> *2.* Your team was better than TCU
> 3. Your team was better than the U <--- your going to be wrong on this one too.


1)I don't recall saying BYU had a 'chance' at a title game.
2)If they win out they will end up in the top 10.
3)As a BYU fan I had high hopes for the Y beating TCU, crazy I know. Kind of like you think Texas would be in the championship game, yes?
4)We shall see on the Y/U game.

FWIW, 3 comes after 2, not 2 after 2. You listed *4* items, but you never got past the #3. Classic, how 'credible'. -_O-


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> 1)I don't recall saying BYU had a 'chance' at a title game.


You said they had a chance IF they won out, while the simple fact is even IF they had won out their +100 strength of schedule would have kept them out of the BCS title game. The numbers aren't there, never could have happened.


proutdoors said:


> 2)If they win out they will end up in the top 10.


You haven't been paying attention have you, they cannot move 7 spots in two weeks. Once again strength of schedule , your also followed by TCU (who beat the snot out of the cougs) and LSU and FSU who all lost to much bigger teams than TCU.


proutdoors said:


> 3)As a BYU fan I had high hopes for the Y beating TCU, crazy I know. Kind of like you think Texas would be in the championship game, yes?


Be a fan, the cougars could use your optimism. 


proutdoors said:


> 4)We shall see on the Y/U game.


Hope won't save your hapless D. This isn't your house so don't expect to find the "blue zone" (how gay is that)



proutdoors said:


> FWIW, 3 comes after 2, not 2 after 2. You listed *4* items, but you never got past the #3. Classic, how 'credible'. -_O-


Nit pick the little **** because that all you've got.

BTW, ever notice that the only time into-men opens his mouth is when there is someone else there to back him up?


----------



## GaryFish

So let me throw this question out there - 
If no teams go undefeated, should a 1-loss team, who lost to a ranked opponent get the nod over a 1-loss team who lost to an unranked opponent?


----------



## Riverrat77

GaryFish said:


> So let me throw this question out there -
> If no teams go undefeated, should a 1-loss team, who lost to a ranked opponent get the nod over a 1-loss team who lost to an unranked opponent?


I'd say that depends on when the loss occurred. The first few weeks, rankings are based on speculation about how things will play out. We all saw how early rankings can sometimes be extremely optimistic. A ranked team later in the year is usually more deserving of their spot, having had to play to get it than a ranked team early on whose ranking is based on WAG's about how their season should play out.


----------



## bowhunter3

Why would the PAC-10 want BYU, wouldn't the pac ten go after the two top teams in the MWC in Utah and TCU?[/quote]ANOTHER example of how little you know about college football. BYU is the TWO time defending MWC champions, They have lost ONE MWC game in three years, they have fans in the PAC 10 cities, they will fill stadiums more than ANY MWC/WAC team, they have a larger TV audience. If the PAC 10 were to invite any new teams into the conference BYU would be their first call. If you think they would invite TCU you must have had a few of Bevo's 'chips' hit you in the head.[/quote]

The PAC 10 has already stated that they have no interest in BYU because they will not play any Sunday games. They have a contract to play sunday basketball games. The sad thing is right now in my mind the MWC is better not just in football but also Basketball I would say we are even. We have good gymnastics and volleyball programs. I just hope that they give the MWC a BCS bid instead of us wishing to join the PAC 10. But, pro is right unfortunately, BYU has a bigger draw simply because the religion. They can bring fans across the country because of that.


----------



## proutdoors

bowhunter3 said:


> pro is right


**** straight! :mrgreen:


----------



## bowhunter3

proutdoors said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> pro is right
> 
> 
> 
> **** straight! :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

 :mrgreen:


----------



## UintaMan

buggsz24 said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly why none of us give him credit for anything he says. He also stated way back when he unfortunately found this forum that he was not a Utah fan when I called him out about being a Utah fan and just a BYU hater. Just a few posts ago I again called him on being a closet Ute fan that don't have the balls to say so and he then said well maybe I'm a fan. This guy has no sack, he is an obvious Utah fan, he hates BYU, and he claims to be a Texas fan. Quite lauphable if you ask me. He thinks he's Gods gift to college football yet my 7 week old puppy has a bigger sack than he does. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I respect a team that has gone undefeated though a decent schedule I'm a closet Ute fan, who by the way only likes Texas to disguise my secret adoration of the Utes.
> 
> *You should drag your **** to the couch, sit down, pop a couple more pain meds before someone sees you without your badge and beats you to death.* And while your at it quit playing with your puppies balls.
Click to expand...

So you making a death threat buggs??????


----------

